# It's has been 10 years since the last ZSNES release...



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 25, 2017)

Why are people (potentially you the reader) still using it, what with its DOS-era pseudo-window GUI and low emulation accuracy?




​


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 25, 2017)

It's been 10 years since I last used that zsnes.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 25, 2017)

Emulators made more of my childhood than consoles


----------



## Heran Bago (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm not.

Really though:
- It has a very low memory footprint. Especially compared to high accuracy emulators like bsnes/higgan.
- Many people are just used to it and now.
- It works for >90% of basic use cases.
- Emulator names have sticking power. See Gens and PJ64 where there are better alternatives.
- People who actually care about anything that makes ZSNES a worse emulator have switched long ago. The remaining people just want to play a popular ROM sometimes and don't care about transparency in Speedy Gonzales or CD audio in LttP.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 25, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> Emulators made more of my childhood than consoles


But why ZSNES?


----------



## nitrostemp (Jan 25, 2017)

lol more like dosnes


----------



## Heran Bago (Jan 25, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> Emulators made more of my childhood than consoles


Considering how bad Brazil gets it for consoles releases, yeah.

I hadn't considered nostalgia as something in ZSNES's favor but there you go.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 25, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> But why ZSNES?


i used zsnes a little bit, in the most of time of my life i used snes9x (i still have the old version that i used when i was a child XD)
and i used emulators like GENS

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Heran Bago said:


> Considering how bad Brazil gets it for consoles releases, yeah.
> 
> I hadn't considered nostalgia as something in ZSNES's favor but there you go.


sometimes of my life i got some console like snes and mega drive, but most part of time it was on emulators


----------



## Mikemk (Jan 25, 2017)

I usually use higan.
But, I do note that zsnes is the recommended emulator on a certain popular rom site, and that likely contributes to its popularity.


----------



## naddel81 (Jan 25, 2017)

Heran Bago said:


> I'm not.
> 
> Really though:
> - It has a very low memory footprint. Especially compared to high accuracy emulators like bsnes/higgan.
> ...



a PJ64 alternative? PJ64 had the best compatability the last time I tested banjo tooie and such. most other emulators had issues with those games. it is still the best rated emulator here with 73144 Votes:

http://www.emulator-zone.com/doc.php/n64/

so?


----------



## Heran Bago (Jan 25, 2017)

naddel81 said:


> a PJ64 alternative? PJ64 had the best compatability the last time I tested banjo tooie and such. most other emulators had issues with those games. it is still the best rated emulator here with 73144 Votes:
> 
> http://www.emulator-zone.com/doc.php/n64/
> 
> so?


This very site lists ZSNES as the best rated emulator.

I thought mupen64plus was the de facto now?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 25, 2017)

Heran Bago said:


> This very site lists ZSNES as the best rated emulator.


SMW Central would disagree with that rating.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 25, 2017)

the only issue I've had with zsnes is that I can't seem to exit the emulator with esc unless I go into task manager to exit first.  what's the recommended emulator nowadays?  I'm still using zsnes actually.


----------



## PoppaDre (Jan 25, 2017)

I don't think I've ever.  I want to get an SD2SNES doe


----------



## Heran Bago (Jan 25, 2017)

godreborn said:


> the only issue I've had with zsnes is that I can't seem to exit the emulator with esc unless I go into task manager to exit first.  what's the recommended emulator nowadays?  I'm still using zsnes actually.


Higgan


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 25, 2017)

I like its retro look and the games work and a few months ago, I played SNES roms with my Pokkén controller and it was pretty nostalgic. Almost identical to the SNES controller.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 25, 2017)

godreborn said:


> the only issue I've had with zsnes is that I can't seem to exit the emulator with esc unless I go into task manager to exit first.  what's the recommended emulator nowadays?  I'm still using zsnes actually.


For general playing I'd use Snes9x.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 25, 2017)

I've played snes9x which is the basis for a lot of emulators on consoles.  higgan - I haven't heard of that one.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jan 25, 2017)

I used ZSNES for years and then switched to snes9x.
But I just love the goddamn ZSNES interface, it brings back memories :^)


----------



## naddel81 (Jan 25, 2017)

Heran Bago said:


> This very site lists ZSNES as the best rated emulator.
> 
> I thought mupen64plus was the de facto now?



the GUI version is outdated.
https://code.google.com/archive/p/mupen64plus/downloads?page=1

pj64 just got another update and kicks mupen64 by compatibility.


----------



## Issac (Jan 25, 2017)

As I wrote in your profile post: I used ZSNES 20 years ago, and since I was used to it I stuck with it until a couple of years ago when some user here told me about the flaws the ZSNES had. 
Back in the day (read: 20 years ago) I tried other emulators, but I didn't like how snes9x worked back then. I think it didn't have full screen? Only windowed, and it didn't run as well as ZSNES did (for me). 

So yeah. Habit.


----------



## MushGuy (Jan 25, 2017)

Easier SPC dumping.


----------



## Heran Bago (Jan 25, 2017)

naddel81 said:


> the GUI version is outdated.
> https://code.google.com/archive/p/mupen64plus/downloads?page=1
> 
> pj64 just got another update and kicks mupen64 by compatibility.


They moved from google code to github. Here is the latest stable: https://github.com/mupen64plus/mupen64plus-core/releases with 125 commits since then! The GUI is separate from the emulator itself now and written in python, while the core has some degree of open source cross-platform compatibility.

mupen64plus also has plugin support, and things like GLideN64 are making amazing steps in N64 emulation in the last couple years. See http://gliden64.blogspot.de/

pj64 also has many different versions, some of which are recommended for different things. I know Zelda OoT speedrunning only uses one of the older ones for timing and accuracy, 1.7 was it? Then there was paid-only releases, the release with adware, and now I think it's just a toolbar you can opt out of in the installer?

I would be interested in full compatibility lists for all N64 emulators. afaik none are perfect.


----------



## naddel81 (Jan 25, 2017)

I just test banjo tooie with the emulators. Mupen64Plus (with m64py) still gives sound errors and a few frame drops whereas PJ64 works fine (yes, even sound). so compatibility is a big Plus for PJ64. I don't care about cross-platforming and the other features so my first choice is PJ64.

PJ64 just got another update:

http://www.pj64-emu.com/downloads/func-startdown/125/index.php


----------



## godreborn (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm having a problem installing snes9x.  it says the latest directx isn't installed, so I may not be able to hear sound effects or music.  I just tried to install the latest version for windows 7 which I'm using, but it says that it's already installed.


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 25, 2017)

ZNES was the best 15 years ago. I mean, that snow!

Nah, but what's the current best snes emulator? With all the bells and whistles and accuracy?


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jan 25, 2017)

Snes9x moved to windows 10 releases. so most of them wont work on windows 7, the release inside WIN9 folder was the last release for Snes9x for windows 7 and below.

http://www.s9x-w32.de/dl/?C=M;O=A

Win9 folder has the version 1.52

While the last version for windows 8 and up its 1.54.1

Here are some changelogs:

1.5.2


Spoiler



Snes9x 1.52
- IMPORTANT NOTICE: The structure of savestates (also known
  as snapshots / freeze files) is incompatible with older
  versions! Snes9x 1.52 cannot read the savestates created
  by 1.51 or older.                                         (zones)
- Highly acculate SPC700 and S-DSP emulation.               (Blargg)
- Replaced APU emulation cores (SPC700 and S-DSP) with
  ones provided by Blargg's SNES_SPC library. This renders
  savestates incompatible with older versions.              (BearOso, zones)
- SPC7110 emulation.                                        (byuu, neviksti)
- Merged bsnes' SPC7110 emulation code. Note that the .rtc
  file of Far East of Eden Zero is incompatible with older
  versions.                                                 (zones)
- Removed graphics pack support. It's no more necessary.    (zones)
- Replaced S-RTC emulation code with bsnes' one to keep the
  good compatibility of .rtc files between the two
  emulators. As a result, Daikaijuu Monogatari 2 now
  outputs the .rtc file, and its .srm file is incompatible
  with older versions.                                      (zones)
- Added savestate supports for DSP-2, DSP-4, ST-010 and
  OBC1.                                                     (zones)
- Added UPS support.                                        (byuu)
- Fixed DSP-4 AI problem.                                   (Jonas Quinn)
- Fixed invalid memory accesses in C4 and OBC1 codes.       (zones)
- Fixed invalid memory accesses in BSX codes. My mistake.   (zones)
- Fixed the read value of $213e, $4210 and $4211.           (zones)
- Fixed the writing of word values at the memory boundary.  (zones)
- Fixed the bug that the unnecessary SA-1 emulation
  continues once any SA-1 games are launched.               (zones)
- Removed old color blending codes.                         (zones)
- Removed too-old Snes96 and ZSNES snapshot support.        (zones)
- Updated command-line options.                             (zones)
- Code cleaning.                                            (zones)
- GTK+ : Added a port of Snes9x to the GTK+ toolkit.        (BearOso)
- Unix : Reconstructed and simplified all the contents.
  Some features have been removed to be simple, and many
  options have changed. GTK+ port is recommended for most
  of Linux users.                                           (zones)
- Win32: Now uses snes9x.conf to prevent problems with
  modified meaning of settings.                             (OV2)
- Win32: Removed broken OpenGL mode.                        (OV2)
- Win32: Removed support for 8bit output.                   (OV2)
- Win32: Reworked settings dialogues to accomodate the
  new APU core and display settings.                        (OV2)
- Win32: Updated defaults to use D3D and XA2 (better
  Vista and Win7 support).                                  (OV2)
- Win32: Direct3D and XAudio2 support.                      (OV2)
- Win32: Added Blargg's ntsc filter (three presets).        (OV2)
- Mac  : Fixed corrupted screenshot on Intel Mac.           (zones)
- Mac  : Fixed sudden abort in QuickTime movie export on
  Intel Mac.                                                (zones)
- Mac  : Changed sound settings for the new APU core.       (zones)
- Mac  : Changed the default folder which Snes9x looks for
  to 'Application Support' folder.                          (zones)
- Mac  : Changed folder names: 'IPSs' -> 'Patches',
  'BIOSs' -> 'BIOSes'.                                      (zones)
- Mac  : Added Blargg's ntsc filter.                        (zones)
- Mac  : Internal changes for Leopard and Snow Leopard.     (zones)



1.5.3


Spoiler



Snes9x 1.53
- Rebuilt IRQ handling.                                     (zones)
- Improved overall timings, now Snes9x can handle events in
  a opcode a little.                                        (zones)
- Improved screen interlace and sprite interlace supports.  (OV2, zones)
- Fixed Hi-Res pixel plotter.                               (BearOso, zones, OV2)
- Fixed C4 for Mega Man X2's "weapon get" screen.           (Jonas Quinn)
- Fixed Super Buster Bros. graphics after reset.            (Jonas Quinn)
- Improved SA-1 support.                                    (zones)
- Added SA-1 CC2 support.                                   (Jonas Quinn, byuu)
- Fixed SA-1 NMI override mode.                             (zones)
- Fixed Dual Orb 2 sound glitch.                            (byuu)
- New APU timing hack, fixes various games that exhibit
  problems with Blargg's SNES_SPC library.                  (OV2)
- Fixed the problem that echo buffer breaks IPL ROM.        (zones, OV2)
- Fixed movie snapshot unfreeze inconsistency.              (gocha)
- Faster config file saving.                                (OV2)
- Fixed BlockInvalidVRAMAccess config file option.
  (windows port, unix port and gtk legacy config)           (Jonas Quinn)
- Remove POSIX dup and access calls, and rename qword to
  fix compilation with Cell SDK.                            (BearOso)
- Fixed PS3 version save state crash by using heap
  allocation for soundsnapshot.                             (danieldematteis)
- Fixed crash relating to double-closed descriptor.         (BearOso)
- Removed CPUShutdown speedhack, DisableHDMA and
  DisableIRQ options.                                       (zones)
- Removed remaining outdated asm code.                      (zones)
- JMA 64 bit support.                                       (kode54, Nach, friedrich.goepel)
- GTK+, Win32, Mac: Added optional Hi-Res blending.         (BearOso, OV2, zones)
- GTK+, Win32: Support for bsnes-style XML shaders.         (BearOso, OV2)
- Win32: Full unicode support.                              (OV2)
- Win32: Restored OpenGL mode.                              (OV2)
- Win32: x64 version.                                       (OV2)
- Win32: HLSL shader support.                               (mudlord)
- Win32: Win7 jumplist synchronizes with recent roms list.  (OV2)
- Win32: Updated menu structure.                            (OV2)
- Win32: Drag&Drop support for ROMs.                        (gocha, OV2)
- Win32: Reworked movie-recording with size selection.      (gocha, OV2)
- Win32: Restored SPC save option.                          (OV2)
- Win32: Fixed vsync in DirectDraw.                         (OV2)
- Win32: Improved window position saving.                   (OV2)
- Win32: Restored compile with DEBUGGER.                    (gocha)
- Win32: Fixed various edge-case errors and/or possible
  leaks.                                                    (Brian Friesen)
- Win32: Config file option to always center image.         (OV2)
- Win32: Fixed "Turbo Down mode" hotkey assignment.         (gocha)
- Win32: Added and fixed Autofire for D-pad.                (gocha)
- Win32: Fixed aggressive soundsync wait.                   (OV2)
- Win32: Added window size presets.                         (OV2)
- Mac  : Added pause and frame advance functions.           (zones)
- Mac  : Now you can choose any folder for saving files.    (zones)
- Mac  : Updated Music Box (mostly internally).             (zones)
- Mac  : Fixed gliches in open/save dialogs on 10.6.        (zones)
- Mac  : Fixed display configuration in windowed mode.      (zones)
- Unix : Fixed segfault and hang-up with -DNOSOUND.         (zones)
- GTK+ : Added ability to set specific folders for SRAM,
  patches, snapshots, etc.                                  (BearOso)
- GTK+ : Fixed many permissions issues with config folders. (BearOso)
- GTK+ : Updated compatibility with latest GTK+ and
  GtkBuilder. Added experimental support for GTK+ 3.x.      (BearOso)
- GTK+ : Updated software output to use cairo and added the
  ability to use bilinear-filtering with it.                (BearOso)
- GTK+ : Fixed issues where cheats wouldn't stay enabled.   (BearOso)
- GTK+ : Fixed focus issue when there is no window manager. (BearOso)
- GTK+ : Fixed X Visual incompatibilities and expose
  problems in the Xv and OpenGL outputs.                    (BearOso)
- GTK+ : Fixed vsync with new X Server and NVIDIA drivers.  (BearOso)
- GTK+ : Added "Reduce input lag" option to OpenGL output.  (BearOso)
- GTK+ : Added a visual indication of the expected video
  refresh rate for the currently selected sound input rate. (BearOso)
*
Here is an incomplete list of games that have been fixed/improved in 1.53:*

Battle Blaze                          (glitched title screen)
Earthworm Jim 2                       (freeze on start)
F1 Grand Prix                         (flickering in-game HUD)
Lion King                             (freeze on start, works after reset)
Ms Pacman                             (black screen on rom load)
Mutant Chronicles - Doom Troopers     (freeze on start)
NBA Hang Time                         (freeze on start)
Primal Rage                           (freeze on start)
Robocop 3                             (black screen on game start)
SD Gundam G-Next                      (garbled scenario map pictures)
Secret of Mana                        (mode7 flicker)
Sink or Swim                          (display corruption on scrolling)
Super Buster Bros 1.0                 (garbled graphics after reset)
The King of Dragons                   (no sound effects)
The Mask                              (black screen on rom load)



1.5.4


Spoiler



Snes9x 1.54
- Changed the S-SMP core module to one written by byuu.     (byuu, BearOso)
  This has the effect of increased accuracy, fewer
  speed hacks, but also regresses a few speed-hack games.
- Improved IRQ emulation in several cases.                  (OV2)
- Added rewind support.                                     (Themaister, OV2)
- Included libretro port.                                   (OV2, libretro team)
- Added bps soft-patching support                           (OV2)
- Fixed MMC bank register bit 7, restored 64mbit ExLoRom
  map                                                       (FuSoYa)
- GTK+, Windows: Added xBRZ filter                          (Zenju, OV2, nmagre)
- GTK+: Fixed several issues with GTK+3.                    (BearOso)
- GTK+: Added extra aspect ratio options.                   (BearOso)
- GTK+: Added option to mute sound when using turbo mode.   (BearOso)
- GTK+: Fixed expose handling to reduce overdraw and        (BearOso)
  improve performance.
- GTK+: Updated and universalized Spanish translation.      (jristz)
- Unix: Added Xv support and fixed several bugs.            (greg-kennedy)
- Win32: Added CG meta shader support                       (OV2, Themaister)
- Win32: Added support to detect joypad changes             (OV2)
- Win32: Fixed unicode command line parameters,
  Fixed controller command line parameters                  (OV2)
- Win32: Added quit hotkey                                  (OV2)
- Win32: Fixed custom rom dialog                            (OV2)
- Win32: Fixed various cheat dialog issues                  (gocha, OV2)
- Win32: Added hotkey for fast forward toggling             (gocha)
- Win32: Added drag and drop support for movies             (gocha)
- Win32: Fixed blargg filter for regular width hires        (OV2)
- Win32: Fixed snapshot loading from unicode paths          (OV2)
- Win32: Changed open-with file-association method, should
  no longer change explorer icons for otherwise
  unassociated extensions; removed legacy extensions        (OV2)


*
Here are some links of the official development forum:*
Snes9x 1.52  http://www.snes9x.com/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?t=4542
Snes9x 1.53  http://www.snes9x.com/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4909
Snes9x 1.54  http://www.snes9x.com/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=23752

I personally use this emulator, as its the most conformable, at least for me.


----------



## Mikemk (Jan 25, 2017)

Heran Bago said:


> Higgan


higan*


godreborn said:


> I've played snes9x which is the basis for a lot of emulators on consoles.  higgan - I haven't heard of that one.


It's a successor to bsnes, and supports NES, SNES, GB, GBC, and GBA.  It's what I use.  https://byuu.org/emulation/higan/
EDIT: It looks like it was just updated with a bunch of new systems.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 25, 2017)

I haven't used a SNES emulator (outside VC) for a very long time, but regarding ZSNES...
I played a lot of RPGs during the 20th century on ZSNES.
Specially, I finished FF5 in English around 20 years ago on ZSNES.
Back in the day that PoS was the only thing that could run fast on the common man PC (less than a toaster nowadays), with good graphics, transparencies, etc.
Of course that shit has a huge sentimental value.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 25, 2017)

i prefer SNES9X but Super Mario World CO-OP doesn't work on it, so the last time i used ZSNES, i used just to play this hack XD


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 25, 2017)

ScarletDreamz said:


> Snes9x moved to windows 10 releases. so most of them wont work on windows 7, the release inside WIN9 folder was the last release for Snes9x for windows 7 and below.
> 
> http://www.s9x-w32.de/dl/?C=M;O=A
> 
> ...


And the Linux build. https://www.archlinux.org/packages/community/x86_64/snes9x-gtk/

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sarkwalvein said:


> I played a lot of RPGs during the 20th century on ZSNES.
> Specially, I finished FF5 in English around 20 years ago on ZSNES.
> Back in the day that PoS was the only thing that could run fast on the common man PC (less than a toaster nowadays), with good graphics, transparencies, etc.
> Of course that shit has a huge sentimental value.


I'm not saying it wasn't good for its day (it was quite technologically advanced, right up there with bleem!).


----------



## godreborn (Jan 25, 2017)

I've got snes9x working now.  looks like it was a fluke - the error I received the first time I opened up the emulator.  sound effects and music work just fine.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 25, 2017)

Sometimes I like to load up DOSbox and boot ZSNES v0.150 just to laugh at some of the visual and audio bugs.

Have you ever heard Mario jump in SMW on 0.150? It's comedy gold.


----------



## naddel81 (Jan 25, 2017)

ScarletDreamz said:


> Snes9x moved to windows 10 releases. so most of them wont work on windows 7, the release inside WIN9 folder was the last release for Snes9x for windows 7 and below.
> 
> http://www.s9x-w32.de/dl/?C=M;O=A
> 
> ...



latest release 1.54.1 works fine on Win7. Why shouldn't it? Are there some Win10 exclusive features built-in? at least the changelogs you posted don't tell anything about Win7 incompatibility.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jan 25, 2017)

naddel81 said:


> latest release 1.54.1 works fine on Win7. Why shouldn't it? Are there some Win10 exclusive features built-in? at least the changelogs you posted don't tell anything about Win7 incompatibility.


Tested several times latest release on windows 7, and sound did not work, neither some features.


----------



## ItsKipz (Jan 25, 2017)

I remember ZSNES, it had that "boopy" problem with all the noise. Same thing with snes9xTYLmecm on psp.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 25, 2017)

_Chaz_ said:


> Have you ever heard Mario jump in SMW on 0.150? It's comedy gold.


Could you record a video of it?


----------



## cvskid (Jan 25, 2017)

Can't speak for other people but for me the main reason i still use zsnes is to play snes games online via z-net since these days on kaillera people just mostly use n64 emulators to play online with and it's usually just super smash bros.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 25, 2017)

ItsKipz said:


> I remember ZSNES, it had that "boopy" problem with all the noise. Same thing with snes9xTYLmecm on psp.


I remember how for a long time I believed wind sounded quite.... melodic? in Chrono Trigger.


----------



## duffmmann (Jan 25, 2017)

That GUI brings back memories, oh wow.


----------



## naddel81 (Jan 25, 2017)

ScarletDreamz said:


> Tested several times latest release on windows 7, and sound did not work, neither some features.


what features to be precise? sound works great here on Win 7 using SNES9x 1.54.1. Must be your windows, because forums would be full of that if it was a known issue (SNES9x is THE emulator).


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jan 25, 2017)

naddel81 said:


> what features to be precise? sound works great here on Win 7 using SNES9x 1.54.1. Must be your windows, because forums would be full of that if it was a known issue (SNES9x is THE emulator).


ill setup a windows 7 machine today, and let you know what were the issues missing.


----------



## naddel81 (Jan 25, 2017)

ScarletDreamz said:


> ill setup a windows 7 machine today, and let you know what were the issues missing.



would be really interesting. will try the missing features. snes9x forums would be raging about a loss of win7 support. cannot imagine that is really happening.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 25, 2017)

naddel81 said:


> would be really interesting. will try the missing features. snes9x forums would be raging about a loss of win7 support. cannot imagine that is really happening.


I might as well try it on my spare Vista machine.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 25, 2017)

The Windows 7 sound problem is probably just a backend issue. Directsound should work.


----------



## Heran Bago (Jan 25, 2017)

Mikemk said:


> higan*
> EDIT: It looks like it was just updated with a bunch of new systems.


Holy Shit!!


----------



## naddel81 (Jan 25, 2017)

ScarletDreamz said:


> ill setup a windows 7 machine today, and let you know what were the issues missing.





hobbledehoy899 said:


> I might as well try it on my spare Vista machine.



did you find the time to check it out?


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jan 25, 2017)

naddel81 said:


> did you find the time to check it out?


Im at work, 4 hours to go out ;/


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 25, 2017)

naddel81 said:


> did you find the time to check it out?


Yeah, it works.


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jan 25, 2017)

ScarletDreamz said:


> Snes9x moved to windows 10 releases. so most of them wont work on windows 7, the release inside WIN9 folder was the last release for Snes9x for windows 7 and below.


...you do realize "win9x" means "Windows 95/98/ME", right? Not "everything lower than Windows 10, because 9 is lower than 10"?

The standard build should work on Windows 7. If it doesn't, then there's either a misconfiguration on your system or a bug in the program. If it really was Windows 10 exclusive, it wouldn't be a program; it'd be an App®.


----------



## naddel81 (Jan 26, 2017)

ScarletDreamz said:


> Im at work, 4 hours to go out ;/



still at work?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 26, 2017)

Western world exploitation... and they talk about Chinese Apple workers.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 26, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Western world exploitation... and they talk about Chinese Apple workers.


What does this have to do with ZSNES at all?


----------



## Justin14p (Jan 26, 2017)

Still my favourite SNES emulator for PC lol


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 26, 2017)

Justin14p said:


> Still my favourite SNES emulator for PC lol


But why?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 26, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> What does this have to do with ZSNES at all?


It is just a joke in line with the previous messages.
The full message-chain, so you can follow the (bad) joke.



ScarletDreamz said:


> ill setup a windows 7 machine today, and let you know what were the issues missing.





naddel81 said:


> did you find the time to check it out?





ScarletDreamz said:


> Im at work, 4 hours to go out ;/



(1 day later...)


naddel81 said:


> still at work?


(silence)


sarkwalvein said:


> Western world exploitation... and they talk about Chinese Apple workers.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 26, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> It is just a joke in line with the previous messages.
> The full message-chain, so you can follow the (bad)


That's actually pretty good.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 26, 2017)

I actually love the way ZSnes looks. Gives it character. Accuracy is the real issue. If it ran as well as bsnes, with the look? That'd be great.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 26, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Why are people (potentially you the reader) still using it, what with its DOS-era pseudo-window GUI and low emulation accuracy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey. it is a matter of personal taste.  Nothing's wrong with that.

SNES9X -- . I definitely prefer the appearance of the emulator. BSNES -> Appearance and an accuracy. That's all.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 26, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Hey. it is a matter of personal taste.  Nothing's wrong with that.


Sure, but I just don't understand having a personal taste to something that's functionally worse than something else that does the exact same thing but better.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 26, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Sure, but I just don't understand having a personal taste to something that's functionally worse than something else that does the exact same thing but better.



Right. The GUI is ugly, of course. But, you forgot something.. If you're using ZSNES, it has a neat feature that automatically patches your ROM when you load it. It does not modify your original ROM copy. No additional programs are necessary.(Of course this only works on SNES games.) Just rename your patch to the same name as the ROM and place them in the same directory (Folder) together, and ZSNES will find the patch and apply it every time the game is run, which leaves the original ROM untouched! It's neat. SNES9X don't. That's another reason to make this great emulator too.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 26, 2017)

Memoir said:


> I actually love the way ZSnes looks. Gives it character. Accuracy is the real issue. If it ran as well as bsnes, with the look? That'd be great.


Byuu made an april fool's joke once. Making higan Snes core a bit less accurrate, and using the zsnes gui. It worked surprisingly well though.


----------



## elrayo (Jan 26, 2017)

Because you can play online with it


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 26, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Right. You forgot something.. If you're using ZSNES, it has a neat feature that automatically patches your ROM when you load it. It does not modify your original ROM copy. No additional programs are necessary.(Of course this only works on SNES games.) Just rename your patch to the same name as the ROM and place them in the same directory (Folder) together, and ZSNES will find the patch and apply it every time the game is run, which leaves the original ROM untouched! It's neat. SNES9X don't. That's another reason to make this great emulator too.


Flips doesn't delete the original ROM when you patch it.



elrayo said:


> Because you can play online with it


Only with older, even worse versions. On 1.50 netplay was completely removed and 1.51 didn't add it back.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 26, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Flips doesn't delete the original ROM when you patch it.



I am not talking about that, thought.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 26, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> I am not talking about that, thought.


Flips is an IPS patcher, you where talking about how ZSNES could load an IPS file and apply it to a game without creating a new file for it. Also, (at least on SMW Central) the BPS format (which is also supported by Flips) has completely killed the IPS format.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 26, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Flips is an IPS patcher, you where talking about how ZSNES could load an IPS file and apply it to a game without creating a new file for it. Also, (at least on SMW Central) the BPS format (which is also supported by Flips) has completely killed the IPS format.



Flips.exe is new to me and I never have tried it before. Don't want to. I am fine with how ZSNES could load an IPS file and original rom. Just rename your patch to the same name as the ROM in the same folder. After that, I just deleted patch if I want and still have an original ROM untouched. I don't have a problem.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 26, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Flips.exe is new to me and I never have tried it before. Don't want to. I am fine with how ZSNES could load an IPS file and original rom.


But what about IPS patches for games on other systems? IPS files aren't just a SNES/ZSNES thing.





> Just rename your patch to the same name as the ROM in the same folder.


What if you'd want to play two different patches that apply for the same game?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 26, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> But what about IPS patches for games on other systems? IPS files aren't just a SNES/ZSNES thing.



I have never tried that before. I don't bother with that, that's why. 



hobbledehoy899 said:


> What if you'd want to play two different patches that apply for the same game?



You can't. You still have to rename one patch to the same game or you can just copy the same game and paste a new one then rename other patch to that copy same game. Got it?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 26, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> You can't. You still have to rename one patch to the same game or you can just copy the same game and paste a new one then rename other patch to that copy same game.


That sort of impractical file "management" is exactly why one would just want to patch to a new ROM file outright instead of patching a game on the fly in an emulator. I mean, why should constantly having to rename files be apart of the gaming experience?


----------



## ItsKipz (Jan 26, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> That sort of impractical file "management" is exactly why one would just want to patch to a new ROM file outright instead of patching a game on the fly in an emulator. I mean, why should constantly having to rename files be apart of the gaming experience?


Thats only if you want to play multiple romhacks, also just make copies of a rom and rename them to like smw1.sfc, smw2.sfc then smw1.ips, smw2.ips


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jan 26, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Why are people (potentially you the reader) still using it, what with its DOS-era pseudo-window GUI and low emulation accuracy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because soe don't run on any other snes emulator but this one.


----------



## ItsKipz (Jan 26, 2017)

Jack Daniels said:


> because soe don't run on any other snes emulator but this one.


SOE?


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jan 26, 2017)

ItsKipz said:


> SOE?


what's SEO... i will tell you that in most emulators some hacked roms might not be abble to really work for input gets messed up...


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 26, 2017)

Jack Daniels said:


> because soe don't run on any other snes emulator but this one.


What game is that?


----------



## ItsKipz (Jan 26, 2017)

Jack Daniels said:


> what's SEO... i will tell you that in most emulators hacked roms might not be abble to really work for input gets messed up...


....what? You said "because soe don't run on any other snes emulator but this one." and i was asking what SOE was.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 26, 2017)

Jack Daniels said:


> what's SEO... i will tell you that in most emulators some hacked roms might not be abble to really work for input gets messed up...


OH, that particular hack used ZSNES exclusively to test playability and it ended up not working on actual Super Nintendo hardware.


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jan 26, 2017)

it's ahm controveral rom, more lie a book, but adult manga 1 and 2 are one of the roms working on real snes with copybox but not on emulators except zsnes for as far as i know


----------



## Enteking (Jan 26, 2017)

Zsnes had the best interface but it is outdated because you cannot disable the filter in DirectDraw, so everything is blurry compared to snes9x Direct3D. And if you want to get maximum image quality 5xbr-v4.0-noblend.cg shader on an unfiltered original resolution output image gives amazing 1080p results close to perfection.

bsnes / higan / retroarch are more accurate but not user friendly at all.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 26, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> That sort of impractical file "management" is exactly why one would just want to patch to a new ROM file outright instead of patching a game on the fly in an emulator. I mean, why should constantly having to rename files be apart of the gaming experience?



So what ? LOL! hobbledehoy899, why are you complaining ? If you don't like it then you are free to choose.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 26, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> So what ? LOL! hobbledehoy899, why are you complaining ?


Because I fucking hate impractical complacency with a burning passion.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 26, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Because I fucking hate impractical complacency with a burning passion.



LOL! I feel you, man!


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 26, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> LOL! I feel you, man!


If you really "felt" me, you wouldn't be complacent yourself...


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 26, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> If you really "felt" me, you wouldn't be complacent yourself...



No, I really hate ZSNES too but I don't complain like you. I am an opened mind person. hobbledehoy899..But it is my point of view. Some people can think differently. I like and respect all ... I am telling you my way.


----------

